# Tegu Love!



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, tegu love of basking lights maybe  Teggie and Astrid are my two Columbians who are now sharing a tank together, it seems they at least tolerate each other well enough! And you can really tell the difference between the black and white and the black and gold coloration.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 29, 2010)

Groovy lookin columbians you got there! Maybe it's the time of year but they made me think of the "silver and gold" song on that christmas special animations with the snowman. :-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahah, nice. And another cool thing about the tegus is that they used to run and hide if they saw me walk too close to their cage (And too close was at times all the way across the room) but now they have finally gotten over that  Though if I sit down right in front of them and stare Astrid does kinda give me the "WTF are you doing?" look and run away after a couple of seconds lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

More pictures of my sweet babies!


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow...that black and gold's awesome! Great coloration.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 7, 2010)

Awww.. How old are they? In your sig is says ones name is tegusaurus rex, lol. Its funny because I sometimes call my tegu a "tegusaurus Rex" or a "teggysaurus" or "tegosaurus"(because my Mom has been known to call him a "tego" instead of "tegu," lol).. Or sometimes just "little dinosaur." I have tons of silly nicknames for all of my pets. Anyway, can you handle them at all?.. Because I always hear about columbians being aggressive and
stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine have never acted aggressively. They are skittish, but never aggressive. They can be held, but sometimes its tiring because you have to keep a good grip on them because they never sit still. Especially the black and gold one, Astrid. She'll be all the way across the room in the blink of an eye if you're not careful. And they're both 2010s.


----------

